

IPhone Owners Don’t Use Their Devices For Work? Yeah, Right. - transburgh
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/04/28/iphone-owners-dont-use-their-devices-for-work-yeah-right/

======
pedalpete
Though I agree with Robin tat the NYT piece was useless, I'd argue that
refuting the useless post is also pointless.

I'm an avid blackberry user, but I am amazed to see how many people carry both
a blackberry and an iPhone. Even Woz admitted that he does that in a recent
interview.

Maybe we shouldn't be so surprised by the numbers in the NYT piece (even if
their shoddy) as I recall, it is standard practice in Hong Kong for people to
carry more than one cell phone (one work, one personal) maybe we are starting
to see that trend spread.

